# Mate and Xfce ports?



## Windmill (May 15, 2014)

Hi, I noticed that there are 2 meta-ports for mate x11/mate and x11/mate-desktop and for Xfce x11-wm/xfce4 and x11-wm/xfce4-desktop. What are the correct ports to install them?


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> Hi, I noticed that there are 2 meta-ports for mate x11/mate and x11/mate-desktop and for xfce x11-wm/xfce4 and x11-wm/xfce4-desktop. What are the correct ports to install them?


The *-desktop ports are only a small part of the full Mate/XFCE desktop.


----------

